# 2005 Nautic Star 2200



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2005 Nautic Star 2200 being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 2stroke and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HOOK7 GPS/FF, Motor Guide 24v trolling motor w/batteries & Minn Kota Precision 2bank battery charger, Bobs jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, analog gauges, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell w/max air recirculator, bimini top, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/removable backrest, center console w/integrated livewell w/max air recirculator, (2) lockable rod lockers, (2) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, navigation & courtesy lights.

Very well kept, single owner Nautic Star 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $19,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_costlinemarine


----------

